# Ejemplos de Proyectos con sistemas de control de lazo cerrado



## santikastillop (May 7, 2013)

Bueno hola a todos, lo que necesito es desarrollar un proyecto que utilice un sistema de control de lazo cerrado, y que pueda adaptarse a una banda transportadora y lo que me gustaria es que me pudieran ayudar con algunas ideas de proyectos sencillos, pues solo cuento con 1 mes para realizarlo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 11, 2013)

San Google dice.


----------

